# have i found a trye coating that lasts.....hmmmmm



## steve from wath (Dec 12, 2008)

For a while ive been trying different tyre dressings

some are better than others,

i have been impressed with this one the most

tought id share my findings with you

one of our friends from across the pond Wheelzntoys,first introduced this to me so many thanks to you Sir

it comes as a kit,with a dressing ,cleaner and brush
you clean the face of thetyre with the cleaner,it starts off brown,as it pulls all the dirt and oils out,you carry on using untill it stays white and clean
dry in the normal way and apply the coating

the coating is like thin milk in apperance, applied with a sponge you just aplyl,work in and let it dry
the more coats you apply the glossier it will become

these tyres have had 1 coat applied ,these were new tyres,so after all the fitting soap etc had been removed
they were cleaned and treated as above
they have been on the car for around 6 weeks now,,and have been cleaned ,with normal car shampoo only three times including today

im impressed with the longevity so far,ill be putting them on a car which covers approx 1200miles a month next to see how it stands up to that

A PIC BEFORE TODAYS WASH,NICE COATING STILL ON THERE



WASHED WITH CAR CHEM 1900:1 SHAMPOO,CONTAINS NO WAXES,GLOSS ENHANCES ETC



AFTER A WATER RINSE AND ADRY,THIS IS WHAT IT LOOKS LIKE,STILL GOOD



WHAT YOU GET IN THE BOX



http://tufshine.com/products/tire-appearance-kit/

http://www.detailingworld.co.uk/forum/showthread.php?t=285885


----------



## danwel (Feb 18, 2007)

Interesting, I'm yet to find one that actually last more than 2 minutes


----------



## Kiashuma (May 4, 2011)

Very impressive, what kind of weather has the car been driven in, much rain at all?


----------



## Kerr (Mar 27, 2012)

Looks good. 

Dare I say it though, I don't understand why people are happy to pay top money for detailing products, to detail very cheap parts. 

$39.99 for tyre dressing, that's about the same cost as the Landsail tyre it's on.


----------



## steve from wath (Dec 12, 2008)

Kiashuma said:


> Very impressive, what kind of weather has the car been driven in, much rain at all?


all the rain and sun etc that we have had in yorkshire recently over the last 6 weeks

the car lives outside

wifes car ,so doesnt do the miles of mine but still a good few hundred

the dressing is lasting up very well


----------



## The Doctor (Sep 11, 2007)

There's a 5ltr dressing available over here that is very similar to that. Its called Kril by Autosmart. Takes about 10 mins to dry into a flexible shiny resin that won't wash off, crack or peel. The only way to remove it is with a solvent detergent or by abrasion eg.scrubbing the tyres on a kerb etc.


----------



## stangalang (Nov 27, 2009)

Doesn't wax attack sell tuff shine Steve? Or something very similar anyway?


----------



## Davemm (Mar 9, 2009)

After you talking about this on Sunday, it does look very similar to what was being offered. and the Tyre looks very good.


----------



## wyliss (Feb 9, 2007)

I've tried 'Tuff Shine' and it isn't 'Tuff'. A waste of money IMHO.


----------



## Kenny Powers (May 29, 2013)

The Doctor said:


> There's a 5ltr dressing available over here that is very similar to that. Its called Kril by Autosmart. Takes about 10 mins to dry into a flexible shiny resin that won't wash off, crack or peel. The only way to remove it is with a solvent detergent or by abrasion eg.scrubbing the tyres on a kerb etc.


Have you got any pics of Kril on a tyre Doc?


----------



## CraigQQ (Jan 20, 2011)

wyliss said:


> I've tried 'Tuff Shine' and it isn't 'Tuff'. A waste of money IMHO.


I agree.. when it was first released and they were talking of permanent claims ect.. I had to try it.

Scrubbed until it foamed white, rinsed, dried with hot air blower to ensure it was fully dry and a little warm.
Applied the tuff shine... hold on.. did I apply it, looks like nothing on there.

2 coats.. 3 coats.. eventually 4 coats heated inbetween and it finally looked like a matt effect dressed tyre.
Lasted all of 1 month.

This would have been sometime early 2012.. so unless they have changed the product since. It is definitely a waste of money IMO


----------



## Mrizzle (Aug 11, 2012)

Have you tried Gtechniq's T1?! That stuff is phenomenal. Easy to apply and lasts for weeks and weeks between applications.


----------



## steve from wath (Dec 12, 2008)

the stuff at waxstock caught my eye
had a `talk` with the importers of their product
eventually got it out of one of them that the cleaner is the same
whilst this bottle is a `all in one` application

the one at waxstock was a two part system

bottle a is the base coat and bottle b gives you the glossy finish

the same person,or so i was told invented ,developed both products

but the cost of the wazstock one was cough cough expensive 

even the bottles in both kits are the same just the labels changed,even same colours

so ill carry on with this one the wifes car and see how long it lasts

to me so far this is the best ive tried so far


----------



## John.C (Nov 4, 2012)

Even better than RD50 ? ... I've got 5ltr so probably enough to last a lifetime lol


----------



## Bellini (Jul 23, 2013)

I've recently found Meguiars Tyre Gel (purple stuff) to be excellent and pretty long-lasting even in the rain.

The T1 and Kril are products I'm very tempted to try, though.


----------



## lobotomy (Jun 23, 2006)

Bellini said:


> I've recently found Meguiars Tyre Gel (purple stuff) to be excellent and pretty long-lasting even in the rain.
> 
> The T1 and Kril are products I'm very tempted to try, though.


Hmmmm. I wouldn't say it's amazingly long lasting. I am very impressed with my mates GTechniq T1. Cost wise (just roughly) Megs is ~£19/litre and T1 is ~£51/litre (about 2.5 times the price) but I find I put megs on every time I wash so in the last few weeks 3x applications whereas my mate hasn't and arguably his looks as good. So all in all probably as cost effective.

Just a thought.


----------



## The Doctor (Sep 11, 2007)

Kenny Powers said:


> Have you got any pics of Kril on a tyre Doc?


Sorry only just seen this. I did have but not sure if its still in my imageshack album. Ill look in a bit and if not I will put it on my tyres especially when I next wash the car.


----------



## DJBAILEY (May 7, 2011)

The tire brush that comes with the kit is awesome. Its just right.


----------



## -Raven- (Aug 26, 2010)

Nice one Steve! It's great when you find a product that just works how you want it to!


----------



## SBM (Jul 4, 2013)

steve from wath said:


> the stuff at waxstock caught my eye
> had a `talk` with the importers of their product
> eventually got it out of one of them that the cleaner is the same
> whilst this bottle is a `all in one` application
> ...


Hi Steve,

Any update on this - have you tried it on your car now? Appreciate it has only been 3 weeks since your last post but curious to know how its shaping up.
Also can you clarify whether the "kit you have is 3 bottles? (cleaner, first application and finish?)
If it looks like its shaping up the same I would be keen on trying it. Something that will last longer than a week would be great :thumb:

Cheers
Ben


----------



## steve from wath (Dec 12, 2008)

well time for a little update

i havent added any extra dressing to the pics below

this is how they have lasted ,stood outside in all weathers

car is washed weekly ,with a mild shampoo

no harsh wheel cleaners used

i think that the dressing has lsated very well,since late july ,with no top ups

ok its not permanent,but good enough for me

so maybe i have found a dressing that lasts


----------



## rob_vrs (Jan 4, 2012)

Looking good Steve, wonder if I can get hold of some while I'm out here in US


----------



## steve from wath (Dec 12, 2008)

rob_vrs said:


> Looking good Steve, wonder if I can get hold of some while I'm out here in US


here you go

could bring me one back :thumb:

http://www.autogeek.net/tuf-shine-tire-appearance-kit.html

they also do just the coating

i think as long as the wheel is very very clean you wouldnt need the cleaner


----------



## rob_vrs (Jan 4, 2012)

steve from wath said:


> here you go
> 
> could bring me one back :thumb:
> 
> ...


I've seen they do it, it's just a fair old run down there just for tyre shine. Going to see if I can get some shipped over to me just not sure how the postal service work haha.


----------



## halam (Apr 7, 2011)

Looks good Steve, roughly how many miles have you done in it?


----------



## steve from wath (Dec 12, 2008)

rob_vrs said:


> I've seen they do it, it's just a fair old run down there just for tyre shine. Going to see if I can get some shipped over to me just not sure how the postal service work haha.


there are various suppliers over there

so im sure you could easilly have it shipped to you

im in the usa next year and plan on having a large order sent over to the hotel


----------



## steve from wath (Dec 12, 2008)

halam said:


> Looks good Steve, roughly how many miles have you done in it?


its wifes motor and she has done approx 600+ miles in it


----------



## rob_vrs (Jan 4, 2012)

steve from wath said:


> there are various suppliers over there
> 
> so im sure you could easilly have it shipped to you
> 
> im in the usa next year and plan on having a large order sent over to the hotel


I'm going to investigate how the postal works haha if I'm not in the apartment ect see what I can do, may get a full kit and 2x clear coat bottles


----------



## rhyst (Feb 17, 2013)

Im interested in this too


----------



## steve from wath (Dec 12, 2008)

now available in the uk

thanks Ron & Stewart

http://www.motorgeek.co.uk/cgi-bin/ecom.cgi?Command=ShowProduct&db_pid=927


----------



## Waylander-A4 (May 29, 2013)

http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Autosmart-Kril-5-Litre-Long-life-Resin-Car-Dressing-engine-tyre-arches-plastic/330949595209?_trksid=p2047675.m1850&_trkparms=aid%3D222002%26algo%3DSIC.FIT%26ao%3D1%26asc%3D17234%26meid%3D1567816167829657295%26pid%3D100011%26prg%3D8045%26rk%3D1%26rkt%3D5%26sd%3D130628220636%26


----------



## rob_vrs (Jan 4, 2012)

steve from wath said:


> now available in the uk
> 
> thanks Ron & Stewart
> 
> http://www.motorgeek.co.uk/cgi-bin/ecom.cgi?Command=ShowProduct&db_pid=927


Is that £40 just for the clear coat and not the kit?


----------



## steve from wath (Dec 12, 2008)

according to website its for the bottle

but the bottle is 16 oz

the bottle in the kit is 6 oz

im there tomorrow so ill ask them to check it out


----------



## rob_vrs (Jan 4, 2012)

steve from wath said:


> according to website its for the bottle
> 
> but the bottle is 16 oz
> 
> ...


No problem cheers steve, yeah the 16oz is $40 here, when iv got a few bits i need was going to make an order with autogeek but will see.


----------



## steve from wath (Dec 12, 2008)

rob_vrs said:


> Is that £40 just for the clear coat and not the kit?


well i checked today

the website is correct

its a big 16 oz bottle for £40

you could use any rubber cleaner etc

the mothers tyre renew is very good


----------



## rob_vrs (Jan 4, 2012)

steve from wath said:


> well i checked today
> 
> the website is correct
> 
> ...


Right are they indefinitely selling this do you know?

Iv got a full bottle of Swissvax Pneu so will see how i get on with it


----------



## steve from wath (Dec 12, 2008)

rob_vrs said:


> Right are they indefinitely selling this do you know?
> 
> Iv got a full bottle of Swissvax Pneu so will see how i get on with it


saw a few dozen bottles this morning


----------

